

HTML5 DJ App (Google Chrome only) - artumi-richard
http://mixbolt.com/
Please critique my friend's app!
======
laumars
That's a really impressive achievement. It's mostly let down by the choice of
music included (you wouldn't use a site like that to listen to songs, so
really the tracks should have been house, techno or DnB to allow a little more
"turntablism").

If Mixbolt's developer is reading this, another worthwhile addition would be
keyboard hot keys (eg [Q][W][E] raises the levels of the low, mid and hi's
respectively, [A][S][D] lowers those levels). So you can use the keyboard as a
rudimentary MIDI controller (plus a single mouse isn't great when a lot of
DJing requires both hands on the rotaries / faders).

~~~
adaline
Hey, i am the developer. Yeah the music is abit narrow in genre but good music
is hard to come by, especially without hefty licensing fees. In time this
problem will go away :)

Yeah, definitely agree on the keyboard and midi controller. I am a solo
developer of this project and i really wanted to get it out there so have not
included alot of stuff i would like to! Again its all just a function of time!

~~~
laumars
_> Hey, i am the developer. Yeah the music is abit narrow in genre but good
music is hard to come by, especially without hefty licensing fees. In time
this problem will go away :)_

There's a lot of good free music out there. Music production forums where
largely unknown artists give away their output and even whole communities
dedicated to creative commons music. Some of the bigger names offer up tracks
for free (Inigo Kennedy does, or at least used to).

I would offer up my own tracks for you, but most of them are 32 beat loops
that I used for live sets in Ableton and the rest are either incomplete,
dreadful or backed up safely on a HDD that I've since lost (facepalm).

 _> Yeah, definitely agree on the keyboard and midi controller. I am a solo
developer of this project and i really wanted to get it out there so have not
included alot of stuff i would like to! Again its all just a function of
time!_

I can relate to that one entirely. It's a fantastic establishment even without
the extra thrills I suggested. I hope my comments were only seen as a possible
constructive idea rather than a criticism because I really don't want to
undermine the great work you've already done there (your post doesn't read
like I've offended you, but I just wanted to make that clear)

~~~
adaline
No worries :) I have been trying to find some music on netlabel scene for a
while and alot of it is not suitable for this (people really love producing
minimal techno!). I came across Cut which don't have much in the catalogue but
its very well made. Will have to have another search around, music as you said
is very important for this.

Thanks for all the feedback, i have been very anxious after posting it out
there so its great to get something back, especially helpful comments like
yours :)

~~~
laumars
It's a pity this submission didn't gain more traction.

